# is a 29 gallon tank



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I saw this awesome Red Devil in my LFS today and I fell in love with it. I was thinking about putting it in the 75 with the piranhas, but you know. I have an empty 29 I was thinking of putting it in, the RD is probably about 4 inches-will it be alright in the 29 for awhile?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

scarfish said:


> I saw this awesome Red Devil in my LFS today and I fell in love with it. I was thinking about putting it in the 75 with the piranhas, but you know. I have an empty 29 I was thinking of putting it in, the RD is probably about 4 inches-will it be alright in the 29 for awhile?


 if the piranhas are 4 inches as well, as you said on predfish.net, then the devil will go fine in the 75g.

The rd can stay in the 29g till 7-8 inches, then it needs a 75g.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I just may do that.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

My RD is only 6" and hes in a 20g long doing just fine


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yeah is this tank a 29 long or tall? either or it should do fine in there


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

dont add it to piranhas, put it in the 29 and upgrade or sell later


----------

